
How the Hell Has Danielle Steel Managed to Write 179 Books? - slyall
https://www.glamour.com/story/danielle-steel-books-interview
======
unnouinceput
"How the Hell Has Danielle Steel Managed to Write 179 Books?" So, I'm guessing
passion? When you're passionate about your work money is just a nice side
effect. "Make your hobby to be your work and you'll never work a single day in
your life" \- is another famous quote

------
f_allwein
> To pull it off, she works 20 to 22 hours a day. (A few times a month, when
> she feels the crunch, she spends a full 24 hours at her desk.)

Interesting in the context of "what do you want out of life?" Although it
sounds like she's happy this way. Good read!

